# heat lamps for bunnies



## hitnspit

how many people use them? I just lost 8 out of 10 for the fist time. The bunnies are scattered all over the pen and now dead. never had this happen before. The rabbits are inside a barn and no big rodents around to scare them. Would mice scare them. we do have mice now that winter decided to show up. Thanks for the help.....jim


----------



## oneacrefarm

Are we talking kits? Sometimes they will crawl out of the nest or get dragged out on a nipple after mom feeds. Or sometimes Mom will scatter the nest if she gets startled. One thing to remember, they are not dead until they are WARM and dead. Always try to slowly warm chilled kits, if they are not stiff with rigor, and you will be surprised how many will revive. A heat lamp could be just as deadly as they cannot escape the heat. Usually, a nest of hay that is well lined with fur and a good covering of fur is all they need.


----------



## currycomb

i would want to look at your nest box. is it the right size for your doe? does it have a top on 1/3 of the box? is the lower end tall enough young bunnies cannot crawl out? you would be amazed how much they move around, and if there is too much bedding and hair, they just crawl right out, and rabbits do not replace the bunnies into the nest, and babies usually do not find their way back in. reguarding heat lamps, just an additional expense and a fire hazard. some folks will just put a 100 watt bulb on top of the cage.


----------



## terri9630

I've used a heating pad under half the nest. That way the kits could move to the unheated side it they got to warm. This was in a nest mounted outside the cage so the doe had no access to chew it.


----------



## oneacrefarm

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I've used a heating pad under half the nest. That way the kits could move to the unheated side it they got to warm. This was in a nest mounted outside the cage so the doe had no access to chew it.


What a great idea! I don't have that type of nest box, but if I did I would sure try that!


----------



## terri9630

I had the cage set on the floor with a covered cat box sitting on the floor bungied to the cage door.


----------

